# Please pray!!



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am rushing Sophie to our emergency vet bc I think she had a seizure. She's gasping like she can't catch her breath and our vet is 45 minutes away. Please pray!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

oh god. Sophie has my prayers, I hope she'll be happy and bouncing again soon, please take care and keep us updated!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh no - praying that Sophie is ok and that you get to the vet's quickly!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm praying so hard. I really hope Sophie will be fine. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Jennifer! I will be praying for Sophie! Please update us when you get back!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no!!! Sending prayers.......I know you're not home yet.....I'll be back to check on you and Sophie....


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))

*praying*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Jennifer - I'm praying that Sophie is okay. I don't even know what time zone you're in. Let us know when you get back. Wish we were there holding your hand. We are in spirit. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh dear......we hope u are better sophie!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

sending loads of prayers and PMA your way!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying, Jennifer!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Huge hugs,kissies little Sophie and mommy and Bailey too.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

((((Jennifer)))) This has to be so scary. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers! Poor little Sophie.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

I am so sorry. I am praying for Sophie.

Please let us know how that precious girl is.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying for the both of you.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry... praying hard...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh! of course I will. :grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

praying for little Sophie:grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

OMG Jennifer, sending prayers as fast as I can. Please Sophie be okay!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I keep checking for an update. I am so worried.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh no--I just saw this thread. I hope everything is fine, or at least _will be_ shortly.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no! You and Sophie are in my prayers. 

(((((((((((( Jennifer and Sophie )))))))))))))


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh,no! I hope she'll be OK! rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers being said for both of you.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

checking in and hoping thngs r ok!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Just saw this. I hope Sophie will be okay!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh Jennifer, just saw this and was hoping for an uppdate by now! Sweet Sophie is in my prayers as well as you and Bailey! Big hugs from the girls and I!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for Sophie!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Praying for Sophie!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Prayers are being said for Little Sophie!! Please update as soon as you can......so sorry you are going through this!:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just seeing this. Keeping Little Sophie in my prayer.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back about Sophia. Oh please let her be alright. rayer:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just saw this. Keeping you and Sophie in my prayers and waiting anxiously on an update. Hugs.

Linda


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just seeing this now!! Sending good vibes your way and to Sophie, hope its nothing serious and you will report back with good news. Please let us know!! Take care...


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

seeing this now.. i am thinkg about you and hoping she is ok


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am just checkin in I won't be on sm much for another day.
Oh Jennifer my heart is breaking Lord be with little Sophie, Lord bring strength and comfort to Jennifer. 
I'll be praying all night Jennifer


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

***UPDATE***

Thank you all for your prayers! Sophie is back at home and resting. I can honestly say that I have never been more frightened in my life as I was today. I didn't have the time to post anything other than asking for prayers for my baby as we were on our way to the emergency vet. I will do my best to describe what exactly happened as I would like to know if anyone else has experienced anything like this before.

Sophie & Bailey had been home alone for about 5 hours while I was running some errands and I got home and everything was normal. Both pups greeted me at the door and got their treats. I went on with the day baking some cupcakes for company that we were having over tonight for dinner and Sophie was in and out of the kitchen sniffing around to see if I had dropped anything on the floor for her to eat. About 4:45 my little brother went outside to get the mail and he was at the window making faces at the dogs and they were barking like crazy at him. Sophie was her usual self jumping around yapping like crazy. Thankfully I was in the room when it happened. All of a sudden made the most awful noise that I have ever heard and I immediately looked at her and she was on her side and her body was moving strangely and she couldn't stand up. I scooped her up as fast as I could and yelled for my mom that something was wrong with Sophie. She came running and in all of about 3 minutes I had her wrapped in a blanket and in the car on the way to the vet. I called her vet on the way because we live about 45 minutes from them and he told me to give her sugar immediately. Thank God I always grab the pups bag every time I leave the house and I always have Nutrical in it. Her vet checked her out and said that most likely it was a seizure from low blood sugar. Now we are going to have to watch her so carefully and make absolute sure that she is eating constantly and keeps her sugar up.

Any advice or suggestions on care would be greatly appreciated as I don't want this to happen again. I don't know if her tiny body could handle another episode like this.

God bless each and every one of you who prayed and send kind words. You will never know how much it means to me to have you all here :wub:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh I'm SO glad everything is ok! I left for church right after you posted that and it's all I could think about! (what a place to be if you got something on your mind tho!).

I don't know how others do it, but I leave food out for my dogs all day. My dogs eat like cats, a little here and a little there. It works for us


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jennifer - thank God she's home and alright now.  I can imagine she might have gone into shock because of the low blood sugar. It never happened to us but I was very worried about it happening when Tyler had diarrhea for 6 days and barely ate. I know others have had it happen -- don't know if they've seen that reaction. How small is Sophie and how old? I would gather you have to make sure that she has enough food in her. Lucky you had the nutrical. It's also a relief that your mom was home and I'm assuming was able to watch Bailey. Please try to take it care of yourself after going through this and I'm sure that you saved that sweet girl with your fast action. I'll just keep praying and thinking about her.:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Gosh I'm just now seeing this and soooo relieved that Sophie is back home and appears to be OK. I know it must have been horribly scarey! 
So good that you had your wits about you to bring the bag with you and could gove the nutrical on the way!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer -- I just saw this and I'm sitting hear crying. I'm so glad that Sophie is OK, but still worried about her. Sending lots and lots of prayers, hugs and positive energy your way. Please keep us posted if she's OK tomorrow.

My dear friend, you must have been scared to death. I know that I would have been.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How scary! I am so glad Sophie appears to be okay. Hopefully it was just hypoglycemia and it was just a one time occurrence! Did you check her gums after she had the seizure? Where they pale? That's a great why to check for hypoglycemia.

She had bloodwork done before her spay, right? Everything was normal?

This is a good article:

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_toy_breed_hypoglycemia.html


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

omg Jennifer!! how terrifying!! I know you were beside yourself with fear. You acted so quickly though! Poor baby Sophie! I hope she'll be okay now that her blood sugar is up.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

keeping up prayers for Sophie and you


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so glad she is safe and home :grouphug: I have certainly never had a dog do anything like that before.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Cheri said:


> Oh I'm SO glad everything is ok! I left for church right after you posted that and it's all I could think about! (what a place to be if you got something on your mind tho!).
> 
> I don't know how others do it, but I leave food out for my dogs all day. My dogs eat like cats, a little here and a little there. It works for us


I leave kibble out all day long for the pups to eat. Normally I would be worried that maybe Bailey was eating all of the food but that's never the case as there is always kibble in at least one of the bowls when I get home. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers 



Snowbody said:


> Jennifer - thank God she's home and alright now.  I can imagine she might have gone into shock because of the low blood sugar. It never happened to us but I was very worried about it happening when Tyler had diarrhea for 6 days and barely ate. I know others have had it happen -- don't know if they've seen that reaction. How small is Sophie and how old? I would gather you have to make sure that she has enough food in her. Lucky you had the nutrical. It's also a relief that your mom was home and I'm assuming was able to watch Bailey. Please try to take it care of yourself after going through this and I'm sure that you saved that sweet girl with your fast action. I'll just keep praying and thinking about her.:grouphug:


Thanks so much  Sophie is 7 months old and 4 pounds. She is very tiny. She eats ALL of the time though which is why I found this all so strange. The only thing that I can figure is that during the time that she was home alone she didn't eat and then when I got home she only got one treat (but she still had food in her bowl). Having only eaten one treat and then getting so excited sent her little body into shock and she had a seizure. Thank goodness my parents were both here because my mom drove us to the vet and my dad stayed with Bailey. I keep saying "Thank you God that I had that Nutrical with me in her bag". Her vet said that if she hadn't had it she probably would have had a stroke on the way and not made it because the drive was so long. Thank you for your continued prayers that we will have no more complications and that we can manage her sugar from now on.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank Goodness little Sophie is okay! I was scanning each post hoping one would be an update from you!(((((BIG HUGS))))))


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh Gosh I'm just now seeing this and soooo relieved that Sophie is back home and appears to be OK. I know it must have been horribly scarey!
> So good that you had your wits about you to bring the bag with you and could gove the nutrical on the way!


Yes it was terrifying! Not the seizure so much but the fact that after it she was gasping for air like she couldn't breathe. Thank God for Nutrical!!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Jennifer -- I just saw this and I'm sitting hear crying. I'm so glad that Sophie is OK, but still worried about her. Sending lots and lots of prayers, hugs and positive energy your way. Please keep us posted if she's OK tomorrow.
> 
> My dear friend, you must have been scared to death. I know that I would have been.


Thank you Lynn  I am still worried too. She is in her nightie sleeping next to me now. The vet said that her body would be very tired from the seizure and she will want to sleep. I will keep you all updated.



Ladysmom said:


> How scary! I am so glad Sophie appears to be okay. Hopefully it was just hypoglycemia and it was just a one time occurrence! Did you check her gums after she had the seizure? Where they pale? That's a great why to check for hypoglycemia.
> 
> She had bloodwork done before her spay, right? Everything was normal?
> 
> ...


Yes Marj, I do hope that is the first and LAST time that this happens. I didn't look at her gums but her vet did ask me to see if her tongue was pink, which it was. She did have blood work done before her spay and everything was perfect. Thanks for the article I plan to read up on this and learn all that I can to prevent it from happening again.



iheartbisou said:


> omg Jennifer!! how terrifying!! I know you were beside yourself with fear. You acted so quickly though! Poor baby Sophie! I hope she'll be okay now that her blood sugar is up.


Yes she seems perfectly normal now that her sugar is back up. She's sleeping soundly right now 



joyomom said:


> keeping up prayers for Sophie and you


Thank you. I appreciate it very much 



silverhaven said:


> I am so glad she is safe and home :grouphug: I have certainly never had a dog do anything like that before.


Thank you. I hope that no one ever has to see anything like that happen to their baby.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this and I'm so glad to see your update that she's home. That must have been terrifying! I hope she's doing well and this was a one time thing!
Hugs and prayer for sweet Sophie. 
:grouphug:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

oh phew!! such a relief to hear that Sophie is okay  You handled the situation very well!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm JUST now seeing this thread and I am SO relieved that Sophie's okay. Thank goodness!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh goodness, I just saw this post...I am so glad Sophie is okay now. It is a good thing you had Nutrical in your bag, that is definitely a lesson to us all...I will have to keep a dog bag packed for emergencies.

It is hard to "make" them eat often when they don't want to. I hope it was a one-time thing and that she does not have ongoing issues with low blood sugar. Hugs to you & your pups.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so glad Sophie is alright. You were bound to be so very frieghtened. Hugs


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad she's home and safe!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh sorry, just seeing this, but so glad Sophie is okay, bless you and her.

Many hugs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you God for sparing little Sophie and giving wisdom and help to her owner! 

Sure hope the er vet took a blood sample to see how low her sugar was----and that it is just a "one time" episode. I am hypoglycemic as my daughter and I know how scary it can be for humans or dogs! Maybe your mom could make sure she has something every few hours if you are out? Just a thought, not advice!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank God she is OK


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad she's OK - hugs to you all!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Jennifer, I am so glad she is okay. 

You can try and treat her with tiny pieces of fruit (contain fruit sugars) during the day to keep her blood sugar up. I use dried apples because they are more convenient than fresh. Also, a drop of honey in the drinking water wouldn't hurt.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I've had Sophie on my mind and am so glad that she is doing ok now.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Glad to hear Miss Sophie is OK, I know how scary that is.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh I am soo glad Sophie is okay and thanks for the info, so that we all know what to do incase it happens to anyone of us. Since my little Max is such a picky eater and I worry that he doesn't eat enough. Thanks and give Sophie a great big hug and kiss from me and Max xxoo


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I just read this thread! I am soooo glad tiny Sophie is alright! I can't imagine how scarey that was!!!! Thank the Lord you had that puppy bag!

Out of curiosity, what do you pack in your puppy bag?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg i was so scared this is the first post i saw this morning , im so glad she is alright , and i canonly imagine how scary that must have been ..  i will continue to pray that this never happens again , n i too am curious about a puppy bag ... i think i need to have these items on hand ..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank goodness Sophie's ok.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

so glad to hear that Sophie is okay!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jenn - Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and Sophie this morning. You must be beat! Hope you get some rest and that Sophie is doing well. Did they take blood? And I agree, what do you have in your puppy go bag? :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhhhhh *sigh of relief* I'm so glad Sophie is home and ok now. Geez, what a scare that was!!!!! :w00t:

I can't even imagine what you were going through at that time....and hope I never have to go through it!! 

How wonderful it is that you have a bag packed...I definitely need to do this. So....what else is in your bag?

Hey, EVERYONE....do you have bags with stuff you carry with you? I usualy only carry water, treats, lead and wet ones (just in case) and a pee pee pad. Guess the nutrical will go in next.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh my! I'm just now reading this and what a scare I got from reading your first post, but I'm glad that she's okay phew!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so good little Sophie is ok and home!!
thank God for the nutrical!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yay! I am soooo relieved to hear this wonderful news.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, how very scary for you. I'm glad little Sophie is doing ok now & I hope that never happens again. I'd be very nervous that it's so far to the vet though. Aren't there any closer emergency vet.clinics around your area?


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

just checking to see how sophie is doing today


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you all for the prayers and kind words. Sophie woke up this morning as happy and peppy as can be. I cooked her scrambled eggs and cheese for breakfast (Bailey enjoyed them too!). She ate like a champ and has had a few treats throughout the day today. I did give her a bit of Nutrical this morning just to be on the safe side. She is barking at something outside now 

Now on to the bag...

It's actually a large purse that I use as a puppy bag  I carry EVERYTHING in there that I would possibly need for the pups and it goes with us EVERY time we leave the house. Here are the contents of the bag:
- Treats
- Food
- Small bowls with lids for water
- Leashes
- Collars
- Harnesses
- Diaper wipes (these come in handy for many things  )
- Chew bones
- One can of food, plastic spoon, & lid to keep extra food from spilling
- Baby socks (for the outside walks when it's wet or muddy)
- Hand Sanitizer (for me)
- Potty pads
- Nutrical
- Poopy bags
- T-shirt for both pups
- Washcloth
- Sophie's puppy sling/carrier
- Pouch with health records & emergency phone #'s
- Pouch with benadryl (liquid & tablets), thermometer, syringe (for water or meds), ear drops (for Bailey)
- Pouch with combs, scissors, bands, tweezers, & band scissors

**forgot to add that I also have an emergency pet plan with their health records. I have listed their routines, health issues, family members to contact, Spoiled Maltese username and password, and my wishes for them if I should ever pass. I figure that if I am ever in a car accident and they are with me and I don't make it then hopefully someone will go through their bag and know how to care for them and who to contact.**

Sounds like a lot but it's really not and it all fits in the bag  We travel a lot so it's just easier to keep everything in a bag and take it when we go. Here are some pics...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh Thank God Thank God!!!! That she is ok and that you had that bag with you.... 

How many pounds is she?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and kind words. Now on to the bag...
> 
> It's actually a large purse that I use as a puppy bag  I carry EVERYTHING in there that I would possibly need for the pups and it goes with us EVERY time we leave the house. Here are the contents of the bag:
> - Treats
> ...


I'm impressed! 

Since Lady is diabetic and gets insulin, I always have to be prepared for hypo episodes. I carry little packets of pancake syrup with me everywhere, in my bag, the glove compartment of my car, her stroller, etc. Packets of jelly work just as well.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG I just seen this post. I'm so sorry about your girl
Sophie, I would of freaked!! So glad to hear that she
is fine.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Jennifer, I am so glad she is okay.
> 
> You can try and treat her with tiny pieces of fruit (contain fruit sugars) during the day to keep her blood sugar up. I use dried apples because they are more convenient than fresh. Also, a drop of honey in the drinking water wouldn't hurt.


Yes she LOVES fruit. Blueberries and strawberries are her favorite. She won't eat apples though. I will have to find some organic honey and try it in her water. That is a great idea!




Snowbody said:


> Jenn - Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and Sophie this morning. You must be beat! Hope you get some rest and that Sophie is doing well. Did they take blood? And I agree, what do you have in your puppy go bag? :grouphug:


No they didn't take blood because she had the Nutrical about 40 minutes before we got there and it would have already gotten her sugar up.



momtoboo said:


> OMG, how very scary for you. I'm glad little Sophie is doing ok now & I hope that never happens again. I'd be very nervous that it's so far to the vet though. Aren't there any closer emergency vet.clinics around your area?


No there are no other vets near. It usually takes about 45 minutes to drive there but yesterday my mom made it in about 35!




edelweiss said:


> Thank you God for sparing little Sophie and giving wisdom and help to her owner!
> 
> Sure hope the er vet took a blood sample to see how low her sugar was----and that it is just a "one time" episode. I am hypoglycemic as my daughter and I know how scary it can be for humans or dogs! Maybe your mom could make sure she has something every few hours if you are out? Just a thought, not advice!


I was tested for hypoglycemia a few years ago as well. It came back negative thank goodness but I still have to make sure that I eat a few small meals throughout the day to keep from fainting. Unfortunately Bailey and Sophie were home alone for the 5 hours so I have no idea how much she ate while I was gone. From now on before I leave her she will get the Nutrical just to be safe.



Ladysmom said:


> I'm impressed!
> 
> Since Lady is diabetic and gets insulin, I always have to be prepared for hypo episodes. I carry little packets of pancake syrup with me everywhere, in my bag, the glove compartment of my car, her stroller, etc. Packets of jelly work just as well.


That's a great idea! I will have to get some packs of jelly to keep with me.



maltlovereileen said:


> Oh Thank God Thank God!!!! That she is ok and that you had that bag with you....
> 
> How many pounds is she?


She is 4 pounds


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jenn
What a great go bag. :chili: This would be a great thing to PIN!! You're really ready to go in any emergency, health related, weather, evacuation, etc. Well done!! How'd you come up with it?




jenniferhope423 said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and kind words. Sophie woke up this morning as happy and peppy as can be. I cooked her scrambled eggs and cheese for breakfast (Bailey enjoyed them too!). She ate like a champ and has had a few treats throughout the day today. I did give her a bit of Nutrical this morning just to be on the safe side. She is barking at something outside now
> 
> Now on to the bag...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad to hear that Sophie is doing well today. What a scare.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear Sophie is better.
What a great idea about your bag and Sophie is so lucky to have such a wonderful and organized Mommy.
Teaches me to always carry Nutrical.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Jenn
> What a great go bag. :chili: This would be a great thing to PIN!! You're really ready to go in any emergency, health related, weather, evacuation, etc. Well done!! How'd you come up with it?


I don't know! LOL I have always had a bag with puppy stuff in it since I've had a dog. It's so much easier to have it all packed all the time and just grab it and go. It keeps me from forgetting stuff too. I'd rather be safe than sorry and yesterday I was so glad that I had that bag with me. It may have saved Sophie's life.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG that is so scary. I am sooooo glad everything is ok though.

I worry about that with Nelson when we are gone long periods of time, because he will NOT eat his food while we are out. We leave biscuits too but he won't touch them. The only thing he will eat is his puppy kong stuff'n.
I wonder if when we are out for long periods of time, this could ever happen?? He is over 7lbs though. Is this more common on smaller dogs do you think?

*HUGS* to Sophie and you!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just seeing this Jennifer. OMG you must have been frantic! I sure would have been. You did everything right and thank God Sophie is ok. You both must have been like dish rags when it was all over. Smart girl to have that bag! Give little Sophie a hug and a kiss for me please and keep us posted on how she's doing. I'm so sorry I saw this so late.

I have a bag packed with the basics in it for short trips around town. Here is a thread I started last year asking about First Aid Kits. I got some great responses. Marj gave me some websites that were wonderful. My first aid kit is complete and goes up & down the coast with us. It may be helpful to others.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/95271-first-aid-kit.html


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Just checking in and sending prayers your way..
Jayne


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

SugarBob62 said:


> OMG that is so scary. I am sooooo glad everything is ok though.
> 
> I worry about that with Nelson when we are gone long periods of time, because he will NOT eat his food while we are out. We leave biscuits too but he won't touch them. The only thing he will eat is his puppy kong stuff'n.
> I wonder if when we are out for long periods of time, this could ever happen?? He is over 7lbs though. Is this more common on smaller dogs do you think?
> ...


Her vet said that it is not uncommon in toy breed dogs. He didn't say anything about weight so I don't know. Someone else here may know though 



Dixie's Mama said:


> I'm just seeing this Jennifer. OMG you must have been frantic! I sure would have been. You did everything right and thank God Sophie is ok. You both must have been like dish rags when it was all over. Smart girl to have that bag! Give little Sophie a hug and a kiss for me please and keep us posted on how she's doing. I'm so sorry I saw this so late.
> 
> I have a bag packed with the basics in it for short trips around town. Here is a thread I started last year asking about First Aid Kits. I got some great responses. Marj gave me some websites that were wonderful. My first aid kit is complete and goes up & down the coast with us. It may be helpful to others.
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/95271-first-aid-kit.html


Thanks for the link! I will check to see what else I need to add to the bag


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So glad Sophie is OK. That was scary.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

How scary! I'm so glad Sophie is OK! :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SugarBob62 said:


> OMG that is so scary. I am sooooo glad everything is ok though.
> 
> I worry about that with Nelson when we are gone long periods of time, because he will NOT eat his food while we are out. We leave biscuits too but he won't touch them. The only thing he will eat is his puppy kong stuff'n.
> I wonder if when we are out for long periods of time, this could ever happen?? He is over 7lbs though. Is this more common on smaller dogs do you think?
> ...





jenniferhope423 said:


> Her vet said that it is not uncommon in toy breed dogs. He didn't say anything about weight so I don't know. Someone else here may know though


It is my understanding that hypoglycemia is primarily a concern in puppies under three months old and/or who are exceptionally tiny (2 lbs or so). After that, most toy breed dogs should be able to regulate their own blood sugar. 

Toy Breed Hypoglycemia

Jennifer, did your vet actually check Sophie's blood sugar or just base his diagnosis on your description of the episode?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mia had hypoglycemia for the first 9 months of her life. She was also in the 3lb range until she reached about 15 months.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

O my I'm glad she's home! HUGS!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> It is my understanding that hypoglycemia is primarily a concern in puppies under three months old and/or who are exceptionally tiny (2 lbs or so). After that, most toy breed dogs should be able to regulate their own blood sugar.
> 
> Toy Breed Hypoglycemia
> 
> Jennifer, did your vet actually check Sophie's blood sugar or just base his diagnosis on your description of the episode?


No he said that it would not have given him an accurate diagnosis because I had already given her the Nutrical and it had time to get in her system. We had no choice though because the drive was so far.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm horribly behind here on SM. I'm so sorry you had to go through this and am so very happy Sophie is doing well now. What a scare!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Jennifer I am so sorry I also am just seeing this thread. AMEN that Sophie is feeling better. I would have been frantic as well. I have to thank you for that great list you posted for the doggy diaper bag. We are leaving for vacay w/the pups this weekend and your list will now become my checklist! 

Hugs and get well wishes to sweet Sophie.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i am just now seeing this thread and am so relieved sophie is home and feeling better. great idea on the doggy diaper bag!! :grouphug:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Praying here too. I'm not sure of what time this ways, but sure hoping you are able to come back to us tonight with positive news!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so glad to hear your baby is well. You are so organized with the bag and all. What a fabulous idea !


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm just now seeing this. I am so glad to hear Sophie is alright now. I pray she'll be okay from now on. Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I am awake at 1 am and the first thing I thought of was Sophie...and now I see that it was all for naught. I am still trying to become accustomed to the way the pages are set up. I see now that I only read the first page :wub:
I'm glad Sophie is home and safe. Are you taking her to your regular vet today? I sort of feel like that really would be a good idea.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Kutsmail1 said:


> Well, I am awake at 1 am and the first thing I thought of was Sophie...and now I see that it was all for naught. I am still trying to become accustomed to the way the pages are set up. I see now that I only read the first page :wub:
> I'm glad Sophie is home and safe. Are you taking her to your regular vet today? I sort of feel like that really would be a good idea.


Her vet was the one that I rushed her to the day it happened. He is so wonderful and will always go to the clinic after hours if there is an emergency. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers.


----------

